# Lake Wedowee, AL...? I need a new lake to try



## GT Whitetail (Jun 16, 2011)

It appears that West Pt is going to remain a mud hole for most of the summer since the water is still 3' low. I need a new "home" lake to get comfortable with. Has anyone tried Lake Wedowee? Looking for a lake within  1-1/2 hrs or so from Douglas county area. Any suggestions (Besides Weiss or Gunny) that might be worth trying out? (Im not asking for your honey hole or nothing) If someone knows of a good place to start and it looks good on a map to me then I will take you in my boat to try it out. 1860 G3 CCT with (4) 400W HPS lights, yamaha jenny (quite), and float pods. I have one extra bow with a laser sight. PM me
GT


----------



## yellowfin (Jun 20, 2011)

yea take me you coon


----------

